# Draping Chain Necklaces.



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 13, 2010)

I just love the trend of long chain necklaces that has been about for the last couple of years. It's quite big this year. It's got such a punk rock feel to it. They're pretty but fierce at the same time. 
















They are so over the top and fabulous. So rocker chick.

&lt;3


----------



## season (May 14, 2010)

I absolutely adore them! I love this trend as long as the jewelry does not look fake. That will easily ruin a cute outfit.


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

kinda goth! I love it!


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2010)

I agree with Season. As long as they don't look too fake, I think they're really cool


----------



## Bec688 (May 14, 2010)

They're cute, but I feel with a bigger bust, I wouldn't be able to pull it off as I think it would be too 'busy' around the chest area lol


----------



## Lucy (May 14, 2010)

^ thats why i wear them 24/7. boobs in a necklace! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (May 14, 2010)

haha Lucy, you're too cute!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 14, 2010)

I like the idea of these, but i tend to find them to busy for myself


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the idea of these, but i tend to find them to busy for myself They are very OTT. I tend to wear them with plain tees &amp; jeans.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2010)

Yeah. I have a couple necklaces like that and I love them.


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

it's a thick brown belt with an exaggerated belt buckle. Something like this except a darker shade of brown


----------

